# SuperATV Terminators VS. Highlifter Outlaws



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)




----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice vid guys and i do love these tires they get the job done for me.But still waiting on the one you where going to send me for the one that leakes off.:rockn:


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

those can am guys sure were suprised with that 900 rzr.:smileeek:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

It looks like the terms are crushed and the laws are not, it is hard to tell


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> It looks like the terms are crushed and the laws are not, it is hard to tell


I paused the vid at the front and looked.... I think you are right. That does make a BIG difference when riding in the pit. 
But I can vouch for the 32 Terms, I've got two buds that run them and they are suprisingly a very good pulling tire and the ride is unmatched. I don't think they'd do well in the sandy river bottoms that you and I are used to riding though, as they do dig and they don't have the paddles that the Laws do. Its all about where and how you ride. If I was a trail rider or pure mud rider then I'd definitely have a set of Terms, but since I do ride loose sandy bottoms with deep water I just don't think they'd be the tire for me. I'm trying to get those two guys to come down here and ride Crosby with me for a day so I can actually see how they do here rather than just what I've seen of them out at River Run....they have sand and water there, but not like what I ride every weekend here.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Nice vid guys and i do love these tires they get the job done for me.But still waiting on the one you where going to send me for the one that leakes off.:rockn:


Yeah didnt get mine either that they said they would send me


----------



## phillies4752 (Sep 23, 2011)

sweet video!!!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I did get my replacement for my leaking tire thanks rodney


----------

